# More Norfolk Island Pine



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are two more pieces of Norfolk Island pine that I had bought. The first two pictures are similar to the first one. The second I tried my hand at a Southwest style. The first one measures 7" W X 4 1/4" H finished with Lacquer and the second is 6" H X 6 3/4" W finished with Water Based Lacquer. Walls on the first is a little less than 3/8" and the second I pushed the limits but a pretty consistant 1/8". This is just a fun wood to turn so guess I will order some more.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

As always excellent workmanship Bernie I really like the knots and grain in them, doubt very much if I will get to turn pieces as good as you but I keep trying.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm going to have to buy a new larger dictionary with more adjectives and superlatives to adequately describe your turnings Bernie.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you Roger and thank you Harry. I do appreciate it.


----------



## monty.smith (May 2, 2012)

Bernie

They are beautiful. Do you do anything to stabilize the knots prior to the turning or finish. Or does it just work out? Man it really gives those pieces caricature. 

Thanks Monty


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Monty the blanks come into me with anchorseal (water based wax to seal the blank). I stick them on the lathe and start turning. I turn them from start to the finished piece. I then soak the piece in minwax antique oil. I just keep putting it on till no more will soak in. I let it sit for 10 minutes then wipe off all the excess. After drying for 24 hrs I either put another coat of oil on or I will put a couple of coats of shellac then General Finishes Woodturners Finish which it water based. Nothing special is done to the blank. Just turned and fiinished.


----------



## monty.smith (May 2, 2012)

Wow

Awesome, In the not to distant past I took a trip to Hawaii, I saw some Koa vessels turned that resembled these.

Beautiful work


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

HarryWhen you find it, can I borrow it?
I've run out of words too!


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Where can NIP blanks be obtained? I live in TN and have never seen any trees of that species near here (except in houseplant containers). I know they grow well near the coasts of the Atlantic South Carolina to Florida, but can turning blanks be gotten or are they expensive?

They are bee-yoo-tee-full BTW. Great workmanship as always.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Maurice and Mark. 

Mark I get mine from here. Norfolk Island Pine Inventory I have ordered several different woods from him and so far not a bad one in the bunch.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

harrysin said:


> I'm going to have to buy a new larger dictionary with more adjectives and superlatives to adequately describe your turnings Bernie.


Aw come on Harry....

True enough, Bernie's turnings defy adequate description, and do so on a regular basis.

As to you needing another dictionary, use of the term 'superlative' suggests that your vocabulary exceeds that of 'common' dictionaries as it is...


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

LOL that is good.


----------

